# SF Freedom Alliance 25th Anniversary Commemorative Flashlight



## autogiro (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, after placing an order in the last week of March 2015 and having a follow-up message from SF in mid August 2015, I get an e-mail with trading info that says my Freedom Alliance 25th Anniversary Commemorative Flashlight has been shipped.

Does anyone have one of these lights "In hand" yet? 

Has anyone heard what SF considers "Limited Edition" for this light? 500, 1000, 10000 units.

Not sure if I'll open the box and display the light unless there is a widespread distribution of this light.

Auto


----------



## autogiro (Jan 15, 2016)

Reserved for updates
Auto


----------



## luisma (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey Auto,
Wish I know how many of them they made. Mine is on the way just received my ups tracking number.

Luis


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 15, 2016)

I held off ordering. Think I may pull the trigger. Some think they are ugly, I kinda dig them.


----------



## luisma (Jan 15, 2016)

I think they are good looking I would not say great looking but for those of us who like colorful surefire lights this one is as colorful as they come.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Would love to have one, but yeah, where to get one since I'm in Europe..


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 16, 2016)

flashlightshop.de has them listed.....for the obvious EU price though.

Eric


----------



## kj2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks. Just checked, and never mind. Ain't paying that.. ridiculous price


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

I think I saw this or similar at an Ollie North type of site back in the summer.

If memory serves it was 350 made.

Edit:
http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...freedom-alliance-25th-anniversary-flashlight/
^^ these folks say 500.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd get one of these if I could get it for the USD price. Personally I'd see this light as a collector's item - it's too colorful to carry. IT reminds me of the old red white and blue 6P that was around in 2011 - No-one really wanted it until it sold out everywhere.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 18, 2016)

This one is like a 100 year anniversary NRA Winchester 1898...not many will be used on a regular basis. 

The difference is a chunk of the proceeds goes to an organization dedicated to helping American Veterans. And the buyer ends up with an investment item that'll likely be passed down generation to generation. It'll be the grandkids selling them in 15-25 years.


----------



## Kif (Jan 20, 2016)

I received them couple days ago.
I called Surefire CS about my other back-ordered items and asked about this commemorative flashlight that I ordered back to June 2015.
The guy was friendly and said: they were also in stock and ready be shipped today. (I was wondering why they did not ship them until I call)
Anyway, here are some quick iphone pictures. I might open it and re-take some hi-res pictures but I am too busy on other things now.


----------



## cubebike (Jan 20, 2016)

I emailed SF couples of times but did not receive any feedback. I placed my order March 2015 as well.


----------



## Kif (Jan 20, 2016)

They seems not replying email now. I have to call to get things done


----------



## cubebike (Jan 21, 2016)

Kif said:


> They seems not replying email now. I have to call to get things done




In fact , I just placed a new order for the flashlight. Will see when SF will ship my order !!&#55357;&#56398;&#55356;&#57342;


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 21, 2016)

Possible interesting info: Shot Show Surefire 2016 youtube video, the light is featured there. The Rep kinda glazes over it. But thought you guys would find it interesting. Skip to 1:25 for SF Freedom


----------



## autogiro (Jan 21, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Possible interesting info: Shot Show Surefire 2016 youtube video, the light is featured there. The Rep kinda glazes over it. But thought you guys would find it interesting. Skip to 1:25 for SF Freedom


Good find! I'm still wondering how they are numbering the light. Is it a standard AXXXXXX number or is it a XXX of XXX type number (like the original Ti Titan).
Has anyone opened theirs up yet?
Auto


----------



## luisma (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey Auto,
I'll probably open mine in the next day, so I'll let you know but i have a feeling that these are not THAT limited as to be just 1000 of them... just a feeling no hard evidence yet. 

Luis


----------



## Kif (Feb 14, 2016)

Just took some pictures and the serial of this light is FA0211. Not sure how many were made though.
It has XML2 LED so should have 600 Lumens


----------



## autogiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Kif said:


> Just took some pictures and the serial of this light is FA0211. Not sure how many were made though.
> It has XML2 LED so should have 600 Lumens



Many thanks Kif! 
These photos answered a lot of questions.
Auto


----------



## kj2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice photos!  to bad the box is somewhat torn.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Nice photos!  to bad the box is somewhat torn.



Those are some seriously uncool damages if it _arrived_ like that. I'd be all shook up about that. 
Nothing to get hung about, but dawg gonnit man...looks like it got dropped or took a pretty good whack then somebody said "oh well, we'll send it out like that"...

Glad I didn't buy one.


----------



## Kif (Feb 15, 2016)

I actually bought three of them and only this one the box is damaged
I guess it's a good reason to open the plastic seal ;(

Btw, anyone notice the color on eagle located at head is different than the picture on the box
Also no Surefire logo


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 16, 2016)

$240!?!?

Jesus.. I'll hold out until some website closes these out because they don't sell due to the outrageous price tag.

I remember a short time back (OK, for me maybe it was a long time) the serialized 9/11 commemorative lights got closed out for something like $75 a pop eventually, and the light it was based off of was still relatively new (predecessor of the 6P) . 

Though, I may be out of line here because I'm not sure if they were direct from SF or they were outsourced by a vendor... A Fire Fighter distribution Website if I remember correctly. Damn, my memory is not what it used to be.

Please excuse me if my facts are off........


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 16, 2016)

Don't get me wrong. These babies are beautiful IMO. I'd take one for $75-$100 in a heartbeat. :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 16, 2016)

It's a fund raiser light.


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 17, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> It's a fund raiser light.




Wow, if anything you would think the 9/11 lights would be too. Again though, I am not sure if they were outsourced. Anyway let's steer away from my negativity here LOL. I personally think the lights are beautiful! Would be proud to add one to my collection :thumbsup: The fact that they're fund raiser lights definitely takes away from my cost remarks (kudos to SF for that one), sorry I didn't notice that fact BTW. 

Really cool looking lights IMO and the head somewhat resembles a mini-mag!

I'm a sucker for SF one-offs, like many here. Nice score(s) Kif!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm like you 1pt, in that if they show up at a clearance site I'd be all over 2 or 3...
They're beautiful!!! 

I've shy'd away because of the price as well... to me it's like that $10 box of girl scout cookies... want some but aint payin' $10 for them. 
Instead I opt for the $5 single serving bag of carmel popcorn....lol


----------



## recDNA (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't picture carrying it or using it in public. A little too ostentatious. Sometimes less is more. A nice collector's shelf queen maybe.


----------

